# Calling all Call Of Duty 4 Players !



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi guys..

thought that it would be great to unite all the cod4 players so that we can play either thru xfire or hamachi....

*www.ripten.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/cod4_pc_specs_official.jpg
*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/xnrix.png



lets share and play.....


Tutorial On How to setup COD4 Server

Credits to amrawtanshx

1.Install COD4.

2.Update it to 1.7 (1.6 is a multipatch of 280mb and 1.7 is of 40mb .Both are needed)
Patch 1.6 is here >>> *www.gamespot.com/pc/action/ca...=files;title;5

Patch 1.7 is here >>> *www.gamespot.com/pc/action/ca...=files;title;3

3.We can play with Hamachi or without Hamachi.
If we play via Hamachi , Firewall has to be OFF or Bypass Hamachi through it or you will keep on gettin Awaiting Connection.
If we dont do it via Hamachi , then no need to worry.You just need to know the IP of the host.For that there should be some communication through any client like xFire.
If any of your friend is playing COD4 , U can join him by Right clicking on his name and selecting JOIN GAME. 

4.So if u dont do it through xFire ... U need to manually enter IP in COD4 console.Press ` (the key left to 1 ) to obtain console. Press /connect <IP of the host>
SO if the IP is 202.63.171.121 , Ur syntax should be /connect 202.63.171.121
Now you will see Awaitin Connection 1,2,3 ... Normally it stops at 4 and then approaches to Setting Up Game.

5.So now your game is ready.Lets count some frags .

Ok.Now how to host.
1.The host needs a c#ack3d MP file to host.This file is required only by the host , not by clients.
2.Open iw3mp.exe.(c#ack3d one)
3.Click on Start New Server.Now select the options the way you want to customise your game.You can select eith Dedicated or Internet in Type.Both work same.
4.Click on Start Game.
5.If the host is on Hamachi,he needs to connect to his IP.So he needs to keep server on and again open iw3mp.exe.
/ connect 5.240.43.45      If 5.240.43.45 is the IP of the host.

I'll also PM most the posters here with some 24*7 well populated servers ,so that play the game even if TD members aren't present.​

just started a server : TDFCOD4

and hamachi details 

join in here



*Name : TDFCOD4
Password : 123321

or elseadd this to favourite 5.114.192.127:29860



Please update ur game to 1.7 version !!! or else we cant play...


ucan find the patch at gamecopyworld *​


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 23, 2009)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/davidboon.png


----------



## skippednote (Apr 23, 2009)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/bassam904.png


----------



## Ei8t (Apr 23, 2009)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/ei8t.png


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 23, 2009)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/shashank47.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 24, 2009)

I am thinkin of organising Hamachi Gaming sessions like I used to do in Oct - Nov after April 26.So will post time and details here If I organise such event in future.

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/amrawtanshx.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 24, 2009)

which is better to organize guys ?

xfire or hamachi ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm interested to play guys,I'm new so please guide me


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 24, 2009)

do u have cod4 ?


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 24, 2009)

my holidays are starting from april 30th .so i will be looking forwars for some cod4 gaming that day.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah would be fun to play CoD4 after a long time.....
Hamachi would be better organised but we shall use both xfire and hamachi..(xfire for IM-during matches)
Also some suggestion :
lets make a group of TD Gamers,and make some teams and organize matches and tournaments for fun... 

I'm there for gaming from 1 may 09.......


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 24, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> do u have cod4 ?


Yes i do,i used to play over lan with my friends and room mates in hostel.But never over internet.I'm was good among my friends but you never know untill you play online.Currently i'm active on GRID online,But was getting bored and i badly wanted to play COD4 online for years,But don't know how?So plz help me get started.

Currently i'm on BSNL broadband plan 750UL+


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm... I think I might join in!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry, I don't think I will be able to... My disk is full and my DVD writer is ruining my DVDs 
Will have to wait!!


----------



## pickster (Apr 24, 2009)

what connections do you guys have?
i have that MTNL 256kbps UL. i researched some and got to know that ping matters rather than the speed.
so, it'll work, right?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2009)

ok guys...

any one ready to host ?

or just tell me how to host ..

i was going thru xfire.. i am confused...

any idea on hosting a game ??


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 25, 2009)

256kbps is absolutely fine for gaming.And I don't think that ping would hurt as the host is going to be an Indian himself.
@Naveen
xFire is for IM,Searchin Existent Servers,Takin snaps n /video but not for hostin.For that purpose we use Hamachi.
We shall use xFire to communicate and Hamachi to host.
Search for that old COD4 "How to host" thread.
I'll be free from tomorrow so can help u better.(Exam will get over at 12:30)
BTW nice to see that TD members want to try something rather than UrT.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2009)

ok will install hamachi and guys be ready ....

i will try to find the thread and link or update the first post on how to host..

and also we will be needing more members to play...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 25, 2009)

If I count the members who have posted , we have roughly around 10 players.So the host should have 512kbps to host so that others dont lagg.
If we gather few more players,we can make some random teams.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2009)

i have 512...


----------



## Goten (Apr 25, 2009)

I miss all the action.
Life sux.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2009)

I might drop in for one of the sessions as well. It's been a while since I've played the darn game. Someone will have to re-jog my memory on how to join these servers though.


----------



## pickster (Apr 25, 2009)

wont it be great if someone posted a guide so that noobies and oldies with rusty memories P) dont have a problem?
preferably in the first post itself.
naveen_reloaded can do it


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey went through old posts and installed hamachi,What next?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2009)

actually the old thread has been deleted...

will get a tut soon...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
guys


try installing hamchi and 

join in here 



Name : TDFCOD4
Password : 123321



please join... and lets see how it goes..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2009)

I have joined.But only one person is there and he's offline(h@ck3r30n)


----------



## hullap (Apr 25, 2009)

im joining in
xfire -> hullap


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2009)

hullap said:


> im joining in
> xfire -> hullap


I sent you add friend request on xfire look.
I'm new so plz guide me what to do next.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm still waiting


----------



## hullap (Apr 25, 2009)

nothing actually, when someone will host, you have to type /connect <ip> in console(for hamachi)
for xfire in not sure


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2009)

hullap said:


> nothing actually, when someone will host, you have to type /connect <ip> in console(for hamachi)
> for xfire in not sure


Where is the console for hamachi?
Also i've joined the server mentioned above by navin TDFCOD4 and waiting.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 25, 2009)

Please be patient guys.As I told I'll be free by 12:30pm tomorrow.Then I will post all the relevant details and will also PM few new members with some more finer details too.Please bear with me.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> Please be patient guys.As I told I'll be free by 12:30pm tomorrow.Then I will post all the relevant details and will also PM few new members with some more finer details too.Please bear with me.


Thanx amrawtanshx.
I will be out of town for the next two days,so i'm trying it now and i'll be back online from wed.
Hey hullap r u online in xfire now?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2009)

sorry guys ..waited for hour ..no one came had to switch to downloading mode 

up again...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2009)

Just installed the game. I'm not all excited about installing Hamachi, so if there is an alternative, then let me know.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2009)

actually hamachi once made my lap screen resoltuion go crazy...

but i think we dont have any other choice..

can some one post the damn tut on how to start a cod4 server ?

i am on 512 kbps...


just started a server : TDFCOD4

and hamachi details 

join in here



*Name : TDFCOD4
Password : 123321

or elseadd this to favourite 5.114.192.127:29860



Please update ur game to 1.7 version !!! or else we cant play...


ucan find the patch at gamecopyworld 


*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2009)

guys ??


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok , So here you go.

1.Install COD4.

2.Update it to 1.7 (1.6 is a multipatch of 280mb and 1.7 is of 40mb .Both are needed)
Patch 1.6 is here >>> *www.gamespot.com/pc/action/callofd...om_act=convert&om_clk=files&tag=files;title;5

Patch 1.7 is here >>> *www.gamespot.com/pc/action/callofd...om_act=convert&om_clk=files&tag=files;title;3

3.We can play with Hamachi or without Hamachi.
If we play via Hamachi , Firewall has to be OFF or Bypass Hamachi through it or you will keep on gettin Awaiting Connection.
If we dont do it via Hamachi , then no need to worry.You just need to know the IP of the host.For that there should be some communication through any client like xFire.
If any of your friend is playing COD4 , U can join him by Right clicking on his name and selecting JOIN GAME. 

4.So if u dont do it through xFire ... U need to manually enter IP in COD4 console.Press ` (the key left to 1 ) to obtain console. Press /connect <IP of the host>
SO if the IP is 202.63.171.121 , Ur syntax should be /connect 202.63.171.121
Now you will see Awaitin Connection 1,2,3 ... Normally it stops at 4 and then approaches to Setting Up Game.

5.So now your game is ready.Lets count some frags .

Ok.Now how to host.
1.The host needs a c#ack3d MP file to host.This file is required only by the host , not by clients.
2.Open iw3mp.exe.(c#ack3d one)
3.Click on Start New Server.Now select the options the way you want to customise your game.You can select eith Dedicated or Internet in Type.Both work same.
4.Click on Start Game.
5.If the host is on Hamachi,he needs to connect to his IP.So he needs to keep server on and again open iw3mp.exe.
/ connect 5.240.43.45      If 5.240.43.45 is the IP of the host.

I'll also PM most the posters here with some 24*7 well populated servers ,so that play the game even if TD members aren't present.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 26, 2009)

I also messaged the posters here with some popular servers.
And for better communication among us,its imperative to have an xFire profile.


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks amraw


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for the tut..

will update the first post...


do see ur message...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks amrawtanshx!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2009)

guys  come online...

add thru hamachi...
my Y! is naveen_reloaded#at#yahoo.co.in

add me..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 26, 2009)

Since my exams closed up today ,U shall see online on xFire(That too for very long periods  ).Communicate there ,cuz its fast and better.

BTW TD is again buggin' me.I cant send anyone PM and I can neither see any of my notification.As soon as I click on it ,nothing happens.Am I the only one facin' this bug ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 28, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> guys  come online...
> 
> add thru hamachi...
> my Y! is.....
> ...


Dude, change the syntax to xy[at]xyz[dot]com otherwise you are inviting spam


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 28, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> guys  come online...
> 
> add thru hamachi...
> my Y! is naveen_reloaded@yahoo.co.in
> ...


Ok naveen i'm back from vacation.Will be online from tomorrow.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey naveen when do you guys come online.Post the time plz.
Here's my xfire id  sriharsha87


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 29, 2009)

added u to list...


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 29, 2009)

hope everybody's holidays have started . so can we have a match someday ??


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 29, 2009)

Well my exams are about to begin BUT u will b able to experience the JaaT wrath often


----------



## skippednote (Apr 29, 2009)

^
Waitin man make it fast.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I'm bogged down these days by fever so don't really play and when I'll come, I'll bring my server along. It the full real deal with Modern Rcon version 0.8 Amra has experienced it.  It will be up 24x7 only downtimes wud b due to BSNL!  Its Cracked but PB enabled so no H@x and using GL,MArty and last Stand will get u a bountiful foot in the arse by ur truly.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 30, 2009)

^
That would be Great.
Hoping for your Speedy Recovery


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well I'm bogged down these days by fever so don't really play and when I'll come, I'll bring my server along. It the full real deal with Modern Rcon version 0.8 Amra has experienced it.  It will be up 24x7 only downtimes wud b due to BSNL!  Its Cracked but PB enabled so no H@x and using GL,MArty and last Stand will get u a bountiful foot in the arse by ur truly.




pls bring it ...

we are waiting and will be ready to frag u .....


----------



## parveenjhunjhunwala (Apr 30, 2009)

i have played cod 1,2 on my c2d machine ,i have nit played cod 4 ,but i am sure tha t this sequel will privid eimmense joy to gamers like me n uuu


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2009)

cod4 is rthe best bro..

it won awards ....


----------



## Davidboon (May 1, 2009)

so .. can anybody host for cod4 match ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 1, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Dude, change the syntax to xy[at]xyz[dot]com otherwise you are inviting spam




thnks...


*www.sigtools.com/SIGnaveen_reloaded-yahoo-maroon-no.png


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 1, 2009)

Woh Dynamic DNS wala kaam to pangey ka hai and giving me the Dikkat so right now Server is Up and Running thru Hamachi BUT as it is currently running from my Desltop so downtimes will be including Power Cuts too  but I'll soon shift it to my laptop in order to minimize the downtime to almost nil. In this scenario even the server's Hamachi IP will also change so keep that too also in mind.
Now the details:
My Hamachi IP: 5.214.234.96
Network: Bumpy Grounds
Pass: 1234
Ab aao laundon!  Main bhi shayad miloon khelta


----------



## The Conqueror (May 1, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well I'm bogged down these days by fever so don't really play and when I'll come, I'll bring my server along. It the full real deal with Modern Rcon version 0.8 Amra has experienced it.  It will be up 24x7 only downtimes wud b due to BSNL!  Its Cracked but PB enabled so no H@x and using GL,MArty and last Stand will get u a bountiful foot in the arse by ur truly.


I can help you with Rcon and autokicks for using certain perks,or autokick/ban for using bad language and most of the times there is no need to use modernrcon, you can control your server from the game console itself 
I'll be there for CoD4!
BTW,my xfire ID is : theconqueror01
And my yahoo ID :
*www.sigtools.com/SIGtheconqueror01-yahoo-navy-yes.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 1, 2009)

Bumpy , Why use Hamachi ? We can do the same without it as well.
And the name Hamachi even causes some shivers to some new members out here   So why make it complicated ?

BTW I hosted a couple of times and had good long sessions with Bassam904 , DavidBoon & Sriharsha.And sometimes with Bumpy Ji. 
Where are others


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 1, 2009)

Thanks to Amraw i just played my first online match.
Also thanks bumpy for your server.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 1, 2009)

Abhi to yeh chaj se "Online" bhi nahin hua ki tum log thank u thank u karney lag gaye. Don't do it, Urban Terror waalon se adaat kharab ho jayegi.
Hamachi is liye Amra kyunki Dynamic DNS wali baat nahin ban rahi and Hamachi provides it more of a Static IP so mass accessible. 
Its up now.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 1, 2009)

Hey everyone's offline most of the time.
Shall we fix times? so that it would be easy to play.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 2, 2009)

Naveen,Ethan,Hullap 
where are you guys?


----------



## hullap (May 2, 2009)

sorta busy


----------



## Ei8t (May 3, 2009)

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/7022/cod6a.th.jpg

My First +150 Kill and +100 Deaths ......


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 3, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Naveen,Ethan,Hullap
> where are you guys?





sorry had some downloading to do... ( torre_____ ) 


so.....

will come on Y! ...or xfire


guys please share your xfire profiles..

so that it would be easy for others to join and play..

and also please share your " Indian" friends who play cod4 to others so that we can have a united community and will be easy to play against each other..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 3, 2009)

> 202.54.119.160




here is indiatimes server.. 

dont know whether it will work..

give it  try


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 3, 2009)

^^
It requires Original COD4 to join.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 4, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> sorry had some downloading to do... ( torre_____ )
> 
> 
> so.....
> ...


Here goes mine sriharsha87(xfire)


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 6, 2009)

Where are you guys ? I only see ShriHarsha online sometimes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Naveen,Ethan,Hullap
> where are you guys?


I uninstalled the game as soon as I heard Hamachi.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 6, 2009)

XFire :- paranj

BTW, I wont play much but I will drop in for a match or two.

Y! - paranj_thrash_666


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2009)

Got your PM amrawtanshx. Re-installing it right now. Let's hope this time we can connect & kick some ass.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Installed the game. Downloading that 280MB patch, then the 40MB one.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2009)

Wait? is that patch mandatory? I'm on a limited internet package for this month.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ The first post says so.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2009)

Uh-oh.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 7, 2009)

Well yes, the version 1.7 patch is diddly-doo necessary as all the servers are updated to this level.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2009)

I have the original game. So, probably I can download from within the game itself. Right?
IS the server up 24x7?
I'm a noob at this game. So,please spare this kid while the bloody sessions


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well yes, the version 1.7 patch is diddly-doo necessary as all the servers are updated to this level.


F*ck. I have the game ready, so probably would ask my friend to download the bloody patch for me. I'll be back.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

My MP doesn't work. I'm out.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 8, 2009)

@Sunny
So finally u'll try COD4 MP.
There are currently 4 Indian servers which are on 24*7.
And as far as I am concerned,I can host anytime If I find anyone online.
U cant update it to 1.7 within the game.U gotta do it manually.I've provided GS link to the patches but if u get better speed from others ... use em.

@Ethan
Its 320mb in case of COD4 & a whooping 1.4gb in COD WaW.

@Klaw 24
It seems that u're using rip of the game.And if thats the case then MP wont work.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup, I'm trying to rectify the problem.


----------



## cyberpyrate (May 8, 2009)

ok i can play starting tom when d patches are done downloading(night time unlimited)
need d server details 
btw how r d pings?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2009)

Finally got all the necessary patches with me. Now let me know who's hosting & when?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

My multiplayer thingy is working now! The server I tried to connect to was full, though!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/klaw24.png


----------



## Cool Joe (May 8, 2009)

How much data is transmitted if I play this game for say, an hour?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2009)

Not sure about COD 4, but the last time I went online with F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin's multiplayer, I was stripped off by 20MB in roughly an hour.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 9, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> How much data is transmitted if I play this game for say, an hour?



20mb per hour.
Can exceed to max. 30mb if Team Speak and xFire is running in full glory.

@ Ethan
I can host anytime if I find someone interested(read online).
And if u dont see any of us online on xFire ... Use the public IP's I gave you.Those are very well populated servers.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2009)

Played my first ever CoD4 MP session yesterday. couldn't get the hang of it, though. It will take time.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 9, 2009)

A sincere request to all of you .... If you are online please keep your xFire on.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2009)

I have given up on Xfire. Hate that application. Yahoo is the only IM client that I use for now. 

@amrawtanshx: I'll be online tonight after 9:00PM. So if you're hosting, I'll be there.


----------



## hullap (May 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have given up on Xfire. Hate that application. Yahoo is the only IM client that I use for now.


why dont you try pidgin + gfire


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2009)

Alright guys. Got meself all patched up. Now let's put this baby into action, shall we?

I'm trying out some of the servers which amrawtanshx passed on. If you're creating a session just drop me a PM or buzz me on Yahoo.


----------



## saisrikar (May 10, 2009)

When are you guys Planning to Play again ?!?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2009)

Dam it. I tried most of the servers listed to me. Some time out, some say "server is full" & others connect but I get kicked out by stupid ass punkbuster with a "corrupt file/memory (81534)" error within a few minutes of playing it. What gives? Anyone experiencing this annoying problem?


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 10, 2009)

^^
U can't help Server is Full message.To avoid it u gotta jump in as soon as u see any server empty.
And for that corrupted Memory happens cuz of 2 reasons.First one is Old Version of Fraps and secondly if you are using some cheats/your iw3mp is lil modified.
Since I assume that u aint using Hacks   , it cud be due to somewhat modified iw3mp.
And yes,Keep your Punkbuster updated so avoid such kicks.
I will be PM'ing  you with more IP's.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2009)

So should I have "modified iw3mp" or not? I still have the original .exe file. Want me to apply that & try it out? The major goof up I did was not installing Punkbuster during installation. It gets a false positive as a virus from Kaspersky. So I just enabled it from the Options menu. Not using any hacks or cheats for sure. FRAPS is old but what does that have to do with the game? I don't have it ON while the game is being played, if that's what you mean. 

Let me know if you're hosting a private TDF server, so we can separate it to ourselves. That way, we can keep the players limited, rather than joining some random server & getting our newbie ass handed to us.  

I enjoyed the Project Origin multiplayer. Fast, easy & simple to initiate. But I ain't giving up on this game so easily. Let me know what's the plan.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 11, 2009)

The .exe shouldn't be modded.It should be original.
I too encountered same error.But after reconnecting 2-3 times ,it strangely disappeared. 
If you join any server with PB on,U can face a lot of problems if your PB isn't updated.
So first of all, go to evenbalance.com .. Get the PB installer/updater , Select COD4 and update it.
This should solve most of your problems.
And about  the FRAPS thing , PB is kicking people with old version with some corrupted memory error.So better close it while playin' MP.

I've no problems in hosting TDF server but lack of TD players puts me off.
And also I'm busy with my clan matches as well.But I can host if prompted.

And yeah,If you aren't able to solve it .. You can try hands on some Non PB servers (there must be a few of those in that list).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2009)

I got the setup file off Evenbalance website & even updated COD 4. I have replaced the original exe now. I'll give it another shot tonight.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 20, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> 20mb per hour.
> Can exceed to max. 30mb if Team Speak and xFire is running in full glory.
> 
> @ Ethan
> ...




actually i was about to ak the same question ..
so can we put some download in the back while playing ?

coz 20-30 MB / Hr vs 200 MB per hour on my 512 KBPS connection doesnt do justice and i feel iam wasting my bandiwidth...

wht do u think guys ?


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 21, 2009)

^^
I  normally DownLoad when I play and that never poses a problem for me.
But If I keep TeamSpeak on , I pause em.
BTW I am on 2mbps.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 25, 2009)

Will host today after 11:30am.
Be there.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 25, 2009)

I am back in the CoD4 MP scene... 

I am hosting a server which will be 'mostly' 24hrs on... Hamachi IP :- 5.86.27.110 (network name - Paranj COD4 ... pass - 123). 

Yahoo - paranj_gamer 
           paranj_thrash_666
           paranjsfakeID

XFire - paranj


just add me on any/all of this and drop me an IM in Yahoo or XFire (<- more prefered) and I shall try and frag with you!

Happy CoD4ing


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 27, 2009)

Try this server :  202.63.171.122:28961 

Its on 24x7, its locked down during scrims though ..


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 27, 2009)

Try this server :  202.63.171.122:28961 

Its on 24x7, its locked down during scrims though ..

Running Promod Live TDM most of the times, with voting enabled .. If u wanna scrim i can set it up with Promod 3, or Promod 4.41 or Promod Live or Pam4 ..


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 27, 2009)

I joined that server getting pings of 110. Anyone playing right now?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 27, 2009)

^Hello Sunny


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2009)

Take a look at the Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 trailer. Simply superb

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiFSSpYdPuc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 will be in stores on November 10, 2009. Infinity Ward hasn’t yet said which for which platforms it’ll be hitting, but Xbox 360, PS3 and the PC are safe bets.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 28, 2009)

saw the trailer yesterday ... from digg.. man , that was really awesome .. the graphics ahas been pimped up...

but will have to wait to see the real game..

more over guys i want a answer to this question..


wgich is better as far as multiplayer is concerned ?

COD4 or COD5 ?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 28, 2009)

CoD4


----------

